

Ted Dziuba is starting over - AngryParsley
http://teddziuba.com/

======
antidoh
Sorry for his loss. Maybe I'll stop skipping over his name now, which was my
reaction to his work.

------
sek
I always liked his posts. Sorry for his loss.

